# So I have a chance to purchase some sort of Bezerra grinder.



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

I honestly don't know yet which one it is, or how much. But I can't imagine it would be over 200. I do not use an espresso machine, but a pour over mainly. With the doser version, ca you remove the doser? It looks like it would waste a ridiculous amount of coffee for a home user.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

RagingMammoth said:


> I honestly don't know yet which one it is, or how much. But I can't imagine it would be over 200. I do not use an espresso machine, but a pour over mainly. With the doser version, ca you remove the doser? It looks like it would waste a ridiculous amount of coffee for a home user.


Replied to duplicate thread in grinder accessories forum .


----------

